# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  طريقة عمل الأيطار المتحرك

## اسيرة شوق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حبيت اعرض لكم اليوم درس
عمل اطار متحرك ...

وهو منقول 

أترككم مع الدرس :








وهذي النتيجه

----------


## Hussain.T

ماا شاء الله

درس حلو.

يسلمووووووووووووو

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> ماا شاء الله
> 
> درس حلو. 
> يسلمووووووووووووو 
> 
> تحياتي



 

الله يسلمك اخوي


مرورك الأجمل 


تحياتي :bigsmile:

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
درس حلو ومفيد
تسلمي على نقله خيوو
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نبراس النور

درس حلوووو ولطيف 
يسلمو اختي على الطرح الروعة

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مشكورين على مروركم الحلوو

----------


## hope

يسلمو على الدرس أسيره

يعطيك ربي العافيه

تحياتي

----------

